# How do you guys look good all year round and still gain?



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Share your tips, knowledge, advice and arguments here for those times you whip it off in the bedroom and the wife gives your 4/6/8 pack (not the beer on the floor) the eye and all your hard work pays off.

Does anyone actually gain whilst having low BF levels?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Ask Ausbuilt, he's 105kg and 8% BF and still gains.....


LoL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

eat clean and stay lean


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

the muscle comes with it.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Diet diet diet.

Im a fatty though so don't take my word for it


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Look at milky's thread! A lot of good info.. :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol.

Eat enough not too much know your body. Don't fall of the path. Be subtle with changes and with increases or decreases in either food, peds or weight.

Simple really ...


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Ask Ausbuilt, he's 105kg and 8% BF and still gains.....


He can also walk on water and can shoot fire out his mouth if you ask him nicely:thumb:tehehehehe


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Easilly


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Empire boy is also gaining whilst dropping bf!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/156596-comparison-pics-8-months-just-fun-post2737674.html


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Ausbuilt is 102kg-105kg and between 8-10BF


Aye it was a joke..hence the chuckles:whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> is that you in the avi?


Yes.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> Yes.


So what's your secret to not gain bf?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Fat said:


> So what's your secret to not gain bf?


I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here..... eat hard, train hard, rest !

All over a few years 

Simple.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I work out


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fat said:


> So what's your secret to not gain bf?


Don't over eat.

Who would of thought ehe?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll elaborate. 2-4 weeks of higher food followed by 2-4 weeks of dieting works well.

Mini rebound effect each time, then just rein it back in.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

MacUK said:


> whats your stats? no ****:whistling:


50p !!!!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> whats your stats? no ****:whistling:


Lol I have no fecking idea tbh mate! I'm not big at all last time I measured my guns they where abit over 17"



bennyrock said:


> 50p !!!!!!


bring your own lube.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

MacUK said:


> and you LOL because?


Ts always LOLS just ignore him lmfao


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> 50p? the change from a £1 for your mum last night......


She payed me the £1.

But we bought some chips and I gave her the mayonase.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

MXD said:


> Lol I have no fecking idea tbh mate! I'm not big at all last time I measured my guns they where abit over 17"
> 
> bring your own lube.


With a waste like that id split u in 2 !!!!! I need a real man to sort me out NO **** !!!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

MacUK said:


> You don't know how much you weigh?


Looking in the mirror and down at the scales takes time and effort !!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> You don't know how much you weigh?


I'm 190 atm ish. In my piccy I was 175 ish.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you 5'2?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

MacUK said:


> 175kg or 175lbs?
> 
> because you wouldn't look like that at 79kg, i'm 80kg and I don't look like that LOL


He could be really short lol. How tall are you mac?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

height and weight arent the same for everyone

i got people shorter than me that are heavier that are considerably smaller.

anyway the secret is tren, lots of tren lol!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

You need more muscle to fill out a taller person though don't you?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree think that when some people bulk they forget it muscle your bulking not fat. After cutting I have bulked gained some body fat but can still see my six pack.

I believe that way too many people way over eat when bulking whats the point when it just has to come off again.

Its finding that point your body is in excess but not way way in excess.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Ask Ausbuilt, he's 105kg and 8% BF and still gains.....


I've learnt so much for him and I'm in BETTER shape that I would be without him on the boards. Reps


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MacUK said:


> 175kg or 175lbs?
> 
> because you wouldn't look like that at 79kg, i'm 80kg and I don't look like that LOL


He would, probably just before or after his last comp I'm guessing.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

musio said:


> I've learnt so much for him and I'm in BETTER shape that I would be without him on the boards. Reps


sounds like a very quick transformation you've made mate for under 3hours lol!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Muscle said:


> Empire boy is also gaining whilst dropping bf!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/156596-comparison-pics-8-months-just-fun-post2737674.html


Inspirational pics in his thread!

Not to disrespect all the crazy hard work but he didn't have low BF to begin with.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

musio said:


> Inspirational pics in his thread!
> 
> Not to disrespect all the crazy hard work but he didn't have low BF to begin with.


25-26% BF is considered obese, so id say hes done unbelievably mate!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Ask Ausbuilt, he's 105kg and 8% BF and still gains.....


Keep it quiet guys, but rumour is this fella aus built takes steroids.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mey said:


> Keep it quiet guys, but rumour is this fella aus built takes steroids.


Lies.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

A common answer in this thread sounds like 'AAS'


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MXD said:


> Lol.
> 
> Eat enough not too much know your body. Don't fall of the path. Be subtle with changes and with increases or decreases in either food, peds or weight.
> 
> Simple really ...


you're to humble mate, you're also quite advanced in your manipulation of macros when dieting, and optimising 'slin use for anabolism while still maintaining low BF... you and empire (me too) are a small group ANAL enough to dick around with 'slin that accurately! LOL



martiecbs said:


> He can also walk on water and can shoot fire out his mouth if you ask him nicely:thumb:tehehehehe


nah, fire comes outta my ****....

esp when i have a vindaloo curry and DNP....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mey said:


> Keep it quiet guys, but rumour is this fella aus built takes steroids.


NOooooo!!! my former east german coach told me they where multi-vitamin supplements... :innocent:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I think if your diet is clean and your training hard enough you will grow while staying lean.


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

EAT CLEAN & PLENTY OF CARDIO! - Don't be like all the other skinny guys who think there ripped who have like 20g of carbs a day, cos that wont get you anywhere unless your on roids..


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

You don't look as good when bulking, you try to keep fat gain to a min by eating cleanly. You don't look as good.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Cowley said:


> EAT CLEAN & PLENTY OF CARDIO! - Don't be like all the other skinny guys who think there ripped who have like 20g of carbs a day, cos that wont get you anywhere unless your on roids..


well i eat 50-70g carbs a day....

i"m of course on da roids.... but if you're not, you'll always be skinny and ripped, or big and fat.. not ripped and muscular... personal choice..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> x2


x3


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> neither did Aus...
> 
> I've been in this shape from my teens to mid 20s...I fell out in my late 20 and 30s, and got back to this at 36-37...its nice to be back...
> 
> ...


yep, damn hard to get to the magic 5%....

as for AAS.. absolutely... just tools.. DIET is 70% and training 30% to get there.. the drugs.. just tools to allow the diet and training to provide the results.. if the AAS alone where the magic.... everyone would be ripped and muscular... and it aint so...


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Its true since Ausbuilt and Empire Boy has been part of UK-Muscle its definitely a better place. I personally have learnt so much from them and I know many others who have too.

So thanks guys and sorry about messaging you confirming every single detail lol :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> 5%!!! The magic!!! Holy sh1t, you'll just be one large walking muscle...OK, I think its time for an intervention.


he's got 2 years on me:

http://www.simplyshredded.com/shredded-at-44-fitness-model-helmut-strebl-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

4%...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Staying lean has nothing to do with eating clean, in all honesty.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> he's got 2 years on me:
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/shredded-at-44-fitness-model-helmut-strebl-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html
> 
> 4%...


I have a guy who had some personal training with Helmut. From what he told me, he is shredded to bits with not a mm of fat on him..and his diet is so strict that he wouldn't be surprised would give himself 50 lashing on the back for even thinking of cream in his coffee. Helmut looks how he does as a way of life. It's really impressive stuff!

Although back on topic, i'm skeptical he stays this lean all year round with just diet alone, despite what he says..

"
I am a life time natural body builder. I've never used steroids or any other banned or illegal physique enhancing drugs."

  

http://www.hellestrebl.co.uk/philosophy.shtml


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

bayman said:


> Staying lean has nothing to do with eating clean, in all honesty.


Explain please


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Explain?


Staying lean requires you not to overeat. Whilst "clean" foods are more difficult to overeat as they fill you up, if you have a good idea of your energy intake you can fit in any kind of food you want to your plan and still stay lean. Its an approach popularised by Alan Aragon, also known as "If it fits your macros" or IIFYM. Essentially if a food fits with your plan and doesn't cause you to overeat, it's good to go.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fat said:


> Are you 5'2?


5"8



MacUK said:


> 175kg or 175lbs?
> 
> because you wouldn't look like that at 79kg, i'm 80kg and I don't look like that LOL


175lb

You'd be suprised how much fat guys hold..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eat clean, jab about 350mg tren ace a week.


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

Easy , marry a girl that doesnt mind a fatty . make sure she is the only one who sees you naked and thats job done lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> you're to humble mate, you're also quite advanced in your manipulation of macros when dieting, and optimising 'slin use for anabolism while still maintaining low BF... you and empire (me too) are a small group ANAL enough to dick around with 'slin that accurately! LOL
> 
> nah, fire comes outta my ****....
> 
> esp when i have a vindaloo curry and DNP....


Thanks mate but I stopped slin a while ago, Just use ghrp and t3 nowa days. (50mcg a day) and just eat very healthily with not many granular carbs but still total about 150c a day. Just listen to my body, If I'm hungry I eat.

Eat alot of fats now prob about 150g a day about 250 protein. Just alot of good oil and kill the cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DT_85 said:


> Easy , marry a girl that doesnt mind a fatty . make sure she is the only one who sees you naked and thats job done lol


....until she starts seeing other men naked :whistling:

then you're out the door im afraid


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

loving that guy Helmuts breakfast "Meal 1: 5-8 Egg Whites + 1 Yolk, 1 Chicken, large cup of Coffee, 3 Bagels with sweetener Jam"

1 Chicken LOL


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ....until she starts seeing other men naked :whistling:
> 
> then you're out the door im afraid


thats nothing a basement , chair and length of rope wont sort out , she will believe i am the perfect male :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DT_85 said:


> thats nothing a basement , chair and length of rope wont sort out , she will believe i am the perfect male :whistling:


good call mate, id do it now tbh. Make sure there is no chance for those thoughts to creep in!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

musio said:


> I have a guy who had some personal training with Helmut. From what he told me, he is shredded to bits with not a mm of fat on him..and his diet is so strict that he wouldn't be surprised would give himself 50 lashing on the back for even thinking of cream in his coffee. Helmut looks how he does as a way of life. It's really impressive stuff!
> 
> Although back on topic, i'm skeptical he stays this lean all year round with just diet alone, despite what he says..
> 
> ...


He's a PT at my old gym, Fitness First on Tottenham court road in london and he is shredded the whole time. The guy lives like a monk though, my PT told me he had no life or friends etc all he did was focus on his physique, he is in incredible shape though.

Me and my mate walked up to him on the cable crossover once to see how long he was gonna be and as we walked off my mate told me he had just dropped his guts as we were walking off. 10 seconds later Helle has come flyng through accusing my mate of breaking wind, it was hilarious! He even waited for my nate to leave and followed him up the road and threatened him, he apologised the next time we saw him but he was not happy at the time!

Aah, good times.


----------



## DT_85 (Jan 6, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> good call mate, id do it now tbh. Make sure there is no chance for those thoughts to creep in!


she been there for 4 years mate , only time she is aloud out is to give birth to children lol


----------

